# Rockwool only in CAP E&G



## Budders Keeper (Oct 18, 2011)

Howdy ya'all,
 Getting real sick of cleaning H-ton so I'm jumping out of the box for this one. Just sterilized the room, got system soaking in bleachwater in tub, and getting ready to clone my favorite strain...Mango. I've been working with Mango for a couple years and feel it's the best candidate for this test. It's hardy, fast flowering(I let it go 8weeks), and I ran it in rockwool(tables) before..as well as Hton. 

So, if anyone else is doing this or have a friend I would love to know about your experience and any pointers you got for me.

thanks, Budders


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2011)

Good luck bro.....I am a dirt farmer so I am of no help.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Hamster. Just knowing you're around is help enough


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 18, 2011)

I have read some articles where some of the commercial growers use the rockwhool cubes over rockwhool slabs for extra support and grow room for the roots. They had to have string systems and some other stuff for supporting the upward growth of the plants but they seemed to work quite well with it, and it seemed to be very productive. The only problem I see with it is the cleanup and disposal of the rockwhool after harvesting.

I love using coco. It works so much like soil except better in my opinion. When I was using H-ton, I had so much problems with the plants being unstable, and roots going everywhere. With the coco, 80% of the roots stay within the 2liter planters that I use and only the water roots hang down into the lower part of my hydro system. 

On the other hand, I have never used rockwhool so I can't say if it's any better or not


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Hushpuppy. I ran cubes on slabs for years and loved RW. Just wasn't sure how it would do in the buckets. I also thought about running coco but was afraid it might clog drain tube. Hey, maybe a layer of RW chunks to cover drain hole and the rest coco. I love coco but have never used in a hydro system. I use old RW in the bottom inch or 2 in my potted patio plants. I've also tore it up and tilled it into my veggie garden. When i had to throw it in trash I did it a little at a time in the same bag as the dog "clean-up"!

Thanks for your insight, you got me thinking again and I like that.

Budders


----------



## akhockey (Oct 19, 2011)

You mean you just don't toss all of you Hton in the tub and take a bubble bath with it BK? I hate cleaning that stuff too, with a passion. But I love the way it works.Ive thought about using RW cubes in my system but just hate the thought of spending more $ when I already bought all of that evil Hton.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 19, 2011)

akhockey said:
			
		

> You mean you just don't toss all of you Hton in the tub and take a bubble bath with it BK? I hate cleaning that stuff too, with a passion. But I love the way it works.Ive thought about using RW cubes in my system but just hate the thought of spending more $ when I already bought all of that evil Hton.


I think I'm gonna do a journal since I haven't seen it maybe it will help someone, or save them from making the same mistake..whatever the case. I have a giant ice chest I use outside so I can let it soak a couple days(I'm lazy). I figure I'll use up hton lining the bottom of potted plants on patio. Still haven't decided 100% but I'm pretty close. I'll have roots in a few days so I'll have to make a decision soon! Good seeing ya'all on the boards, it's been a bit.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey BK I use coco in hydro and love it. It can cause problems with clogging but I found a trick for that. I bought some coco weave mats that are made into little buckets themselves and put them in the bottom of my planters to cover the holes then filled with wet coco and packed about 1-2" down in the coco cups to hold everything in place until everything else is put in. It works great, no floaters in the rez. :hubba:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 20, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey BK I use coco in hydro and love it. It can cause problems with clogging but I found a trick for that. I bought some coco weave mats that are made into little buckets themselves and put them in the bottom of my planters to cover the holes then filled with wet coco and packed about 1-2" down in the coco cups to hold everything in place until everything else is put in. It works great, no floaters in the rez. :hubba:


Brilliant! I love coco and came very close to using it in the flood buckets. I have everything I need to use RW this round. Next round I will be using your cocomat psuedo bucket liner method. Everything has just seemed to go so smooth when I've used coco in other apps. I did Massproducer's coco buckets using his exact method and after the first week never even checked ph.

*My RW cubes on slabs flood table awhile back. I miss it.*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=134682&d=1255446117


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Oct 20, 2011)

Had the exact feelings a while back when I was doin swc..
Needed to save height, so went with next to zero initial grow medium.

Here's my go's w/o tron:
-Worked with half a peat pellet.
-Worked with perlite but had to be careful until the roots grabbed on to the cups.




Good Luck!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice roots SMP.Love the profile pic.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey BK, I looked at your Rockwool grow link that you did awhile back. They looked real good. How did you get them to stay so low when you flowered them?


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 21, 2011)

You still grow?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 21, 2011)

@HP- I use to pack anywhere from 18-24 clones in a 2x4 tray and flower them after 1 week. They would finish between 18-24 inches. Miss doin that but wife was getting nervous about my numbers after a couple knocks by LEO for things that had nothing to do with me.

@nc- yes sir! I had to move in with a family member so they wouldn't get put in an assisted living facility. Didn't have access to comp over there for a few months. I'm back home now and ready to go. waiting on mango roots.


----------



## akhockey (Oct 23, 2011)

Any decisions yet???


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to go with RW. I have a pretty good supply of smoke built up in case I have to trash the grow, but I think it will work. 

I started out with rockwool years ago so I probably have this over-glorified memory of it helping in my decision. 

I haven't seen anyone do it but I know they have. So now I/we shall learn first hand.


----------



## akhockey (Oct 26, 2011)

Definitely please do a GJ. Id love to watch.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 27, 2011)

Wont be any diff. Your just gonna change the flood time to suit. Bet it's still close to 

1/4hr-veg

1/2hr-flower


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 27, 2011)

never used RW but grodon(?) makes small cubes (1/2") maybe thats your route.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 29, 2011)

Howdy doc, Grodon rockwool is exactly what I'm using, RW was just my abbreviation. They have small croutons and larger chunks that I'm aware of. I'm going with the larger of the two. 

Saw the first roots yesterday. I'll be getting things rolling in a week or so. Pick up a "chiller" monday. No more dancing with the 2liters and eating soggy ice-cream!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Dang hydrostore didn't have the rockwool I needed so I'll be cleaning hton...again. Came up a little short on rockwool. Didn't have time to wait, gotta get this thing rollin'. On the up side I found out my ppm meter was way off...800ppms showed over 1500 on meter, I starved my last batch apparently. I'll be out washing balls


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 31, 2011)

You luv you some balls!


----------

